# WTF! I think I just got hernia it burns.



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Great sitting in the ER praying that it’s not it 2 plus years will be down the ****ing drain. 

was doing a back workouts Sunday went really heavy felt great from the deca was tearing the weight up felt a burning tear like feeling below my bellybutton was all good.

did arms yesterday no issues great work out.

started chest today warmed up went heavy felt the same feeling but worse touched my lower abdominal felt something weird. Asked my wife to feel it she do all weirded out which she never does. 

feels all weird and burning I don’t wanna touch it anymore freaks me out. 

anyone experienced this before any way it could be minor I’m not looking forward to going in have a bad feeling about this and I’m the only one sitting in the Er waiting room. 

**** my life .


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 13, 2020)

Hope it is something simple to fix, BL. So sorry you are having to deal with that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Mhenshaw said:


> Hope it is something simple to fix, BL. So sorry you are having to deal with that.



hope so too thanks man


----------



## TODAY (May 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear, Bloads.

Let us know what shakes out.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 13, 2020)

Hopefully its not a hernia brother, but if it is, you'll be fine. Small setback, but definitely not 2 years down the drain. Good luck


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Thank you guys means a lot but I think I’m ****ed de said he for sure feels nothing good and sending me to a CT scan as soon as bloods get back 




image upload


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

On a good note they asked me if I work out a lot when taking my blood lol they said solid muscle


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

I been in er twice on tren, bloods would comeback and yeah lol!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I been in er twice on tren, bloods would comeback and yeah lol!



lol great they just took my bloods I wonder what they gonna say balls deep in deca and obviously test hope kidney tests don’t get affected cause that’s what they testing before they put they weird shit in me for the scan


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2020)

You know it’s bad when OP communicates in sentences instead of memes. 

Sorry for your situation.  I’m “SMH” in solidarity.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> You know it’s bad when OP communicates in sentences instead of memes.
> 
> Sorry for your situation.  I’m “SMH” in solidarity.



thanks but who’s OP?


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> lol great they just took my bloods I wonder what they gonna say balls deep in deca and obviously test hope kidney tests don’t get affected cause that’s what they testing before they put they weird shit in me for the scan



They always came back saying everything looks good, a few things look off but nothing seriously major, they will know brother and most likely not bring it up becaue you are not there because of that stuff.

Emergency appendectomy and the other time was gallbladder attack, a lot of old timers may remember this as I had back to back sergeries that were about 8 weeks apart.

I got even stronger when I returned!


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> thanks but who’s OP?



The drugs kicking in?

OP Original Poster


----------



## Boogieman (May 13, 2020)

Damn dude, that sucks hoping for the best bro!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> The drugs kicking in?
> 
> OP Original Poster



insult to injury the iodine tube bubbled up and exploded in my face during CT scan smh


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> The drugs kicking in?
> 
> OP Original Poster



I do like memes lol


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 13, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## chandy (May 13, 2020)

damn man sorry to hear is bobby! hope it all comes back better than the doc thinks and it isn't that bad!


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear this BLoads. I hope it's nothing serious bud. Heal up quickly!!!


----------



## IHI (May 13, 2020)

Hope aside from the facial everything ended up okay?


----------



## Chump16 (May 13, 2020)

hope all goes well

although i've had more hospital experience than i'd like, never had hernia, so can't offer any advice

all the best to you


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

IHI said:


> Hope aside from the facial everything ended up okay?



lol CT scan they couldn’t see anything the DR said it’s worse when I put pressure on it so I need to go get a MRI and see a specialist whole area sore as shit I hope this MRI don’t take forever to get with stupid insurance guidelines


----------



## DEADlifter (May 13, 2020)

Good luck brother.


----------



## Ambull71 (May 13, 2020)

I had a double hernia and then they went it I ended up actually having 3. This past weekend was my one year anniversary. Mine where big enough to see with a sonogram unfortunately. I was back in the gym in 8 weeks and back to full strength in 6 months. I had 10 surgeries traveling down this wonderful powerlifting trail of mine and the hernia surgery was pretty damn painful but only for about 2-3 days after I was out. Good luck to ya brother!!! They heal pretty quick!


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 13, 2020)

Good luck, Sir! Pulling for a quick recovery.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> OP Original Poster


What SFGiants said


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> lol CT scan they couldn’t see anything the DR said it’s worse when I put pressure on it so I need to go get a MRI and see a specialist whole area sore as shit I hope this MRI don’t take forever to get with stupid insurance guidelines



When i had mine, it came down to the MRI to determine that I did have one. 

Surgery was easy. Week of being lazy and painkillers. Back in the gym after two weeks and started really pushing again within a month. 

Like said above, you'll heal quick and be fine brother. Be smart and patient in the meantime.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> When i had mine, it came down to the MRI to determine that I did have one.
> 
> Surgery was easy. Week of being lazy and painkillers. Back in the gym after two weeks and started really pushing again within a month.
> 
> Like said above, you'll heal quick and be fine brother. Be smart and patient in the meantime.



Thank you sir for sure noted only part now is getting this stupid MRI they have a specialist facetime scheduled for Friday now in the meantime I am going to leave work early and go to urgent care they have in another hospital and try to get it done so they can look at it Friday. I feel something weird when I touch it so did my wife and DR I am super upset the CT did not give me an automatic answer the worst part is not knowing but I feel a lot better with the timeline you just stated I was expecting like 8 weeks this sounds a lot better.


----------



## snake (May 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear all this loads, it's like kicking a leg out from a table; shit goes south quick. Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

snake said:


> Sorry to hear all this loads, it's like kicking a leg out from a table; shit goes south quick. Keep us posted buddy.



Yeah it sucks didn't you have a surgery not too long ago if I remember correctly?


----------



## snake (May 14, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah it sucks didn't you have a surgery not too long ago if I remember correctly?



Shoulder. It changes the way you do things but in time, you'll be back.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 14, 2020)

I hate when I see a posts that says it burns and I can't make a joke about it. Thanks buddy....


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I hate when I see a posts that says it burns and I can't make a joke about it. Thanks buddy....



It's like bombing out in a powerlifting meet, 24hr rule then game on!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I hate when I see a posts that says it burns and I can't make a joke about it. Thanks buddy....



damn getting soft? Lol thanks appreciate the holding back.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> damn getting soft? Lol thanks appreciate the holding back.



I think your 24hr is up!

So yeah we know it's your ass that got torn!


----------



## Danny Bravo (May 14, 2020)

Real Dirtbag SF !  Lmfao! 
Keep your chin up B , listen to your DR. But on on a bro science tip, I Stuff socks in my belt when going heavy on leg day.  Hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I think your 24hr is up!
> 
> So yeah we know it's your ass that got torn!



if it’s a speedier recovery I’ll take it lol just went to work and now getting doped up at home waiting for my FaceTime visit Friday to get the MRI referral


----------



## snake (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> It's like bombing out in a powerlifting meet, 24hr rule then game on!



That rule also goes for winning!


----------



## John Ziegler (May 14, 2020)

my umbilical hernia didnt hurt or burn even in the slightest.

I just noticed it in the mirror, a slightly abnormal look to the belly button.

It gradually got worse and more noticable in the mirror from there.

Before the hernia though every once in a while would get what you are saying.

If its a hernia you oughta see it in my experience.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> my umbilical hernia didnt hurt or burn even in the slightest.
> 
> I just noticed it in the mirror, a slightly abnormal look to the belly button.
> 
> ...



Will find out next Tuesday I guess they moved my Facetime Friday apt to physical Tuesday apt. Now have to wait longer I hate this whole damn health care system it's complete garbage.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 15, 2020)

Take care, BL. Hope you heal quickly, Sir!


----------



## ATLRigger (May 16, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Will find out next Tuesday I guess they moved my Facetime Friday apt to physical Tuesday apt. Now have to wait longer I hate this whole damn health care system it's complete garbage.


Sucks ..........


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 16, 2020)

Thought I had a hernia 20 years ago after power pounding a local trick. Turns out the burning was something else and a simple round of antibiotics took care of it. Did you get a blood test?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 16, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Thought I had a hernia 20 years ago after power pounding a local trick. Turns out the burning was something else and a simple round of antibiotics took care of it. Did you get a blood test?



yes got bloods have no idea what results were guess will find out Tuesday. There is a bump below my belly button that is what is scaring me. When the specialist looks and feels it I am sure I will get a better answer but I do know I for sure cant lift shit cause it ****ing starts hurting.


----------



## Maijah (May 19, 2020)

Hope your ok bro, gotta stay tight


----------



## rehashmusic (May 19, 2020)

I had hernia, the surgery recovery didn't take long at all for me. 

Best of luck..


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 19, 2020)

Good luck today, BL!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 19, 2020)

Mhenshaw said:


> Good luck today, BL!



ty kind  sir already here waiting to get in


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 19, 2020)

Bro I hope you a speedy recovery.  Im following this thread now hoping your results come out ok.  

Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 19, 2020)

Seriously thank you guys for all the support and cheering up the Dr. checked it out went over the CT and says no hernia! either a minor tear or a bad pulled muscle, the bump I have she says its a fatty muscle build up or some shit but I can work out!!! She said start slow and listen to my body and I will be ok !!!! After work going to pin extra juice in my butt cheeks and get a chest work out in and my gym opens Sunday at 9am!!!!! Thank you all again!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (May 19, 2020)

That's great news brother Bobby!


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 19, 2020)

Best news!


----------



## Sloth (May 19, 2020)

My 2nd post and I'm an expert on something on a big muscle forum, about a hernia....story of my life :32 (18)::32 (6):

'90, was in great shape, did a biathlon, a team triathlon, bam, bulge in the left lower abdomen, like a golf ball was under the skin, not shallow skin, pushing it's way through the muscle.

They cut me open, sewed the muscle together for reinforcement, didn't require any mesh thankfully.  The part that hurt the most was when they make you get up to pee to make sure everything is working right.  That burned in the stich area but all was well, hell, month later I was back at it, whatever it was, I was at it!

It's a short-term obstacle but it by far won't ruin your life.  

Cheers

Oh, I see it wasn't a hernia, good for you.  But in case you do get one my post is still good.


----------



## Danny Bravo (May 28, 2020)

Good news bro!!!


----------



## sfw509 (May 28, 2020)

Great news man. Hope your back at it soon.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

sfw509 said:


> Great news man. Hope your back at it soon.




Already been back it lol but thank you


----------

